# NYU v. USC



## Che Gray (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello All! 

I would really love your feedback on which school you feel is the stronger school and why. I got into USC for film production and I was recently accepted into the NYU program for Directing. I'm from NY so obviously I have emotional ties to that city but I've always been interested in LA and know If I want to be in the film industry that I have to be there at some point. 

I would appreciate any and all feedback and if you have any questions for me I would love to answer them.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey! I would definitely do USC. As someone who has worked in the "industry" for 13 years I have made more connections when working in Los Angeles than in NYC. You have to look at the alumni.  Find out who came from NYU and has been doing well recently. I know that Cary Joji ***anaga is probably the biggest thing to come out of NYU in a while and he's doing very well. I also know that students as recently as the 2009 class have sold pilots, and have been nominated for Oscars from USC. USC does have the largest alumni working in Hollywood than any other film school. As a director you will have to move to LA after school anyways.  Also look at the facilities.  USC is the richest film school in the world. With over $250 million donated in the past 3 years they have created a Hollywood like environment for their film students that other film school can't match.  I personally would lean towards USC. Also check the faculty and make sure they are steadily working in the industry because the faculty that taught Spike Lee, and Scorsese may no longer be there. Same for USC and their alumni.  If you do your due diligence and proper vetting that should answer all of your doubts. I hope this helps.  Maybe I'll see you at USC this year. Go Trojans!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Skinner that was extremely helpful feedback. Maybe I will be seeing you next year


----------



## duders (Mar 19, 2012)

What it comes down to is what type of films do you want to make?

If you're interested in Hollywood & studio system then definitely USC is the way to go.

However, if you're interested in smaller, independent gritty films, then there's no better place than NYU. 

In my opinion, NYU is interested in cultivating your voice and perspective on the world as well as the personal stories you have to tell. 

USC has more money, but should that be part of your decision? Facilities are top notch at NYU too.

Like I said it's up to as to what interests you as a filmmaker and what stories you want to tell.

Luke Matheny won the Oscar for his thesis film last year. Recent alums have won at SXSW, Tribeca, Toronto, Venice, Cannes, Sundance etc...

they have a pretty good blog of recent goings on in the department: http://blogs.nyu.edu/tisch/gradfilm/


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 20, 2012)

I disagree(respectfully) with duders.  You can make independent films and be wildly successful at USC.  The whole Hollywood studio stuff is just some label that got thrown on to USC.  

Also, USC has an AMAZING documentary class and faculty.  

And we have NYU alum Peter Sollet!

USC is also always bringing in alumni and their films as well as independent filmmakers who can offer advice as to how they have or have no succeeded.  

Don't go by labels, and also, I would say find something else you also love about film making.  99% of people who go to film school want to be directors and there are a very small percentage of directors out there.  USC teaches you early on to find another craft that may help support you financially while you are still trying to be a director.


----------

